# Belfast



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Heading across for a stag doo in June time. Any cheap sort of hotels to look out for to stay in? And where location wise? Good bars and clubs?

Lookinf for some recomendations really. 

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

hotel wise i would maybe book the Radisson SAS at the Gasworks, Belfast.

it's literally 2 mins from town, but much better deals (except for brekfast, but theres plenty of decent wee cafes around)

going out, theres plenty, but how many of you are there? what age group are you, and what are you in to? are you looking to chase some of the locals, or are you all married men (does it make any difference, lol?!)

one thing - there are no strip joints over here, so dont be coming over hoping to 'end up' in one!

i'll try to help as much as i can.

Ross


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

There will be around 10 of us between 23 and 26, varying interests across the board. Generally not into the hardcore dance scene but some house is OK, mainly rock and mainstream stuff would be better.

Don't mind about chasing locals, if it happens it happens but most of us has serious gfs.

Also, is there anything like paintball or go-karting? For a during the day activity of sorts?


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

if you go to the right part of town, theres plenty of bottle throwing and stone throwing :lol:

only messing mate, not bad at all!

theres a paintball place here that I know quite a few go to - friendly bunch, and welcoming of new comers

go karting there's Eddie Irvines place here which caters for carting and paintballing.

it's about 20mins out of Belfast by bus, and is good craic too


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Thanks mate will run it past the boys


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Stay at the radisson, I was there in january and it was nice. They do a cheap rate which i think is called the blue room rate. It's about £35 to £40 per person. 

The days hotel can be quite cheap and isn't bad - both are relatively central.

For a stag do start early at the odyssey. There's a brilliant indian called the indian ocean in there then there's a sports bar next to it which has good promo's. Accros from that there's the box nightclub which will be loaded with nearly naked chicks - just ask for ID before you touch them as the bouncers let anyone in if they're showing enough (barely legal) flesh!

Just realised I'm usually there during the week with work and haven't really done any weekends - that might be a whole different ballgame.


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

another one is Days Hotel near Sandy Row, cheapish


----------



## Bbarnes (Aug 22, 2009)

Jurys inn might be worht a look, very central.

I would definitely recommend Eddie Irvine sports, we went paintballing there for a work thing and it was brilliant craic, not too far from belfast either, we go karting there once a month aswell, karting and paintball are in the same place.

Theres plenty of places to go out, i suppose the Box in the odyssey will get a mention, in 21 and feel old in it sometimes, it can be a big student crowd but its popular


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

premier inn can be cheap plus all you can eat breakfast


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

BillyT said:


> premier inn can be cheap plus all you can eat breakfast


Update!

Booked Premier Inn - couldn't resist at £29 a night.

Also going to goto Eddie Irvines Sports Center for Go Karting and the F1 simulator. So far thats the only plans. Much looking forward to coming over now!


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

go to the crown bar mate facing the europa hotel if your lucky get a booth and some irish stew or veg soup with wheaten bread and a few jars


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

the cops take no messin there too so be warned !!!! , the nightlife tends to wrap up early in belfast in most bars , i wouldnt expect to be partying till 5am anywhere

some smart bars to go to tho


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Cheers, we're not the kind of lads to be messing around much. The boy who's stag do it is, he's a right squeeky clean character (hence Belfast when we'd all just about booked riga for it!).

Looking forward to it all the same, don't mind early wrapping up if its post 1am I enjoy my sleep


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

club wise, box is good crack like tho if yous are in a big group uve no chance in getting in, boncers can be ****s, emmmm, "Rain" is also good and open later than most in belfast 9pm - 3am 7 days a week http://www.rainnightclub.co.uk/


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Not long back from Belfast - what a fantastic weekend. Such a great friendly place.

Friday ngiht went to loads of pubs but spent most time in the kitchen.

Sat night went to Thomsons but they didn't fancy us there so we went to Box which was rammed and so they started 1 out 1 in policy so we jumped a taxi to rain. And what a great night - Rain is fantastic, great set up and the music was spot on.

The girls of Belfast - honestly I have not seen ANYWHERE with such fit girls like, they look after themselves there.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

You must have been out on a good night then!!LOL!!


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Glad you had a good time chum. How did the karting go? :car:


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

Spoony said:


> The girls of Belfast - honestly I have not seen ANYWHERE with such fit girls like, they look after themselves there.


and I have one at home lol - it is a great place most of the time but even now it is handy to have a local watching your backs just in case.

Glad you enjoyed it, I am really looking forward to my next visit of the OHs family. They came here a couple of weeks ago and I spent most of my time detailing their Audi!! Good times!! :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

jonnyw59 said:


> Glad you had a good time chum. How did the karting go? :car:


The karting was great, we actually went to adrenalin karting. Karts were pretty fast but I didn't come in the top 3 as the other boys were better! I couldn't deal with the hairpin corners!

We had a girl one of the boys knew showing us about on Friday, by Saturday we knew the places. Spent a good bit of time in Laverys which was good.


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Glad u had a good time mate, told u Rain is the place to be lol... sluts everywere haaa


----------

